# Referral Fees



## Lucky Strike (Apr 17, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Do you know someone who may need a roof? If so, we will pay a$75 referral fee for each signed contract upon completion of the job. Just tell the person to tellExcel Roofing you sent them and theywill receive a10% discount off the total invoice price. <U>The $75 referral fee applies to residential homes only.</U> A $25 referral fee for repairs. <U>We need work!!!</U> Business is so slow. *Lets all make some money so we can go fishing.* 

*ALABAMA, MISSISSIPPI, LOUISIANA*

EXCEL ROOFING, INC.









ALL TYPES ROOFING AND REPAIRS - 30 YEARS EXPERIENCE

PROFESSIONAL - LOCAL / LILLIAN, AL

FULLY INSURED - LICENSED- FREE ESTIMATES - ALL WORK GUARANTEED

NOW ACCEPTING: VISA/MC/DISCOVER

(251) 962-3338 (ofc)

(251) 609-7682 (cell) Ray

[email protected]


----------

